# I'm "inheriting" a Long 460 Tractor & have the serial number; but don't know the year.



## terry.henry76230 (7 mo ago)

How can I find out the year of a Long 460 Tractor, Model 1529 with serial number 41 4757?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Terry, welcome to the tractor forum.

Attached below is a data sheet for a Long 460 tractor. This tractor was manufactured 1977-1991. I'm afraid I can't help you narrow it down any further than that. Finding parts will be a problem.



https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/8/1/5815-long-460.html


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
Can't find any info on the serial number in regards to dates, but we do have a few manuals here, if you are interested.








Search results for query: long 460







www.tractorforum.com


----------

